
Ask HN: How can I use AI/something to categorise bank transactions - lifeisstillgood
I have written &#x2F; am writing my own budget app.  Mostly cos the idea of sending some random company my bank login details just to get back a pie chart seems insane.<p>Anyway, I am using regexs and globbing to match transactions - but it seems there are bigger&#x2F;better ideas - but I don&#x27;t really know what area of AI might help?<p>The only way I can imagine getting a corpus larger than my own transactions is to have some communal data dump.
======
PaulHoule
If you do not have a lot of training data use a rule based approach. I like
Clara and the Jena rules engine but you could get pretty far w/ sequential
rules written in ordinary code.

------
xyz03
GNU Cash uses a naive bayes classifier with surprising good results. You may
want to look at their implementation for something similar.

Could someone tell if there are betters? I guess it must be a big topic for
all online accounting software but I haven't seen something good yet.

------
lifeisstillgood
Thanknyou

